# Table A10- BSJA, anyone explain please? :) Also, Winter Novice qualifiers?



## KatB (30 November 2010)

As above really! What is the score with A10 please? I know it can get huge, lol!

Also, has anyone done the 1.10 winter novice qualifiers? I am thinking they aren't likely to be suitable for a horse who would have only done 1 or 2 1.10 classes.... !? 

Thank you!


----------



## flyingfeet (30 November 2010)

Winter Novice - err no thanks 1.10m first round, 1.20m in second round and 1.30m in the jump offs! 

Think I remember Gadget reports on how massive they were!


----------



## _EVS_ (30 November 2010)

Table A10 if its 1.10m or under the second half of teh course is 5cm bigger than first half and then jump off another 5cm bigger.....


----------



## deskbound (30 November 2010)

I think I did one of these in the summer, it was advertised as a 1.15 but after first 4 fences it was 1.20 "insert green faced smiley".... all the way home....


----------



## KatB (30 November 2010)

haha Jen_Cots, we won't bother with that then  thank you! It's at Arena UK, so will be up to height definitely! lol!

_EVS_ that's great, thank you


----------



## Tinks81 (30 November 2010)

it really does depend where you go i saw one the other day at Crofton and wasnt that big - they have actually changed them since Gadget did them as someone said 1st round 1.10 second round 1.20 then 3rd round 1.30 

now they just have 2 rounds the first being 1.10 first half then 1.20 second half - supposed to be 1.30 in JO but havent seen any this year that ar eyet!!


----------



## KatB (30 November 2010)

Thanks Tinks, it's meant to be table A10 at 1.10, so should be 1.10-1.15, then 1.20 JO in theory...but I am presuming not!? I think we will probably sideline that idea and find somewhere nice to have a crack at Newcomers instead


----------



## Tinks81 (30 November 2010)

KatB said:



			Thanks Tinks, it's meant to be table A10 at 1.10, so should be 1.10-1.15, then 1.20 JO in theory...but I am presuming not!? I think we will probably sideline that idea and find somewhere nice to have a crack at Newcomers instead 

Click to expand...

yes yes sorry your right the ones gadget did ended at 1.30 !!

why dont you pop along and have a look though then you will know for next time xx


----------



## KatB (30 November 2010)

Yeah may well do that, thanks   Though the next time will probably be next year... mare bag is only 5, and I'm a bit of a muppet still  , so not going to push things too soon


----------



## Mavis007 (30 November 2010)

I did the Winter Novice qualifier at The Hand last year. The first half of the course was 1.10, the second 1.20. It was very technical and had some very very nice horses in. I had done a few 1.10s with some placings and double clears, but it was a bit of a step up. I have to say I was very glad I didn't make it to the jump off which seemed enormous! I would say you need to be established at fox level to stand any chance at all as they went like grease lightening in the jump off


----------



## almorton (30 November 2010)

you need a heavy right foot  
fast and furious!


----------



## JenniferB (3 December 2010)

Kat I was actually watching back the video of my round at a Winter Novice qualifier early on this year just last night.  As everyone else has said it's always a strong class, I've jumped a few of them and they're usually pretty technical and on the large side.  The one I did most recently most of the first section was 1.10m, but the second section of the first round was strong enough (I was very green coming out of the course walk...), there were a few fences that were closer to 1.25m than 1.20m - never been so glad to role a pole because the jump off was massive (and very fast and furious!).  I could try to be technical and upload the video tonight, might be beyond my capabilities but would give you an idea?


----------



## KatB (3 December 2010)

Thanks JB! I have pretty much ruled out doing it, I am not capable enough to jump that size tracks yet...!! Also not getting chance to jump enough at home, so even jumping Newcomers will be on hold for a bit I think... no hurry! Will be good to see the video though


----------



## JenniferB (3 December 2010)

My Newcomers plans are falling by the wayside as well - not jumped a stick for the past fortnight grrr.  Hoping the weather will break a little at the weekend so that I can get to the intro at Rowallan just to actually jump something!  Will try to work out how to post the video tonight if I get a chance - could be a bit technical but I'll try...


----------



## MagicMelon (3 December 2010)

Gets pretty big as people have said.  I've done some of these and have definately ended up jumping bigger in what starts as a 1.10m class than a usual 1.20m class for example.  The last one I did, the jump off was probably the biggest I've ever done!  I had done several 1.20's and loads of usual 1.10's before I did it.


----------



## diamondfs_85 (3 December 2010)

i did one before they changed it to a10 and had been jumpimg newcomers and 1.15's and i remember it being the biggest 1.10 id ever seen! it was massive and technical!


----------

